# BWV 974 Presto



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Here's my latest Bach piece BWV 974 Presto. This transcription was created by Enno Voorhorst.






Hope you enjoy it,

Chris


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Awesome. That’s killer man. Excellent pace. Glen Gould would be proud.


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

sambonee said:


> Awesome. That’s killer man. Excellent pace. Glen Gould would be proud.


Thanks Sean


----------



## John Reilly (Apr 7, 2018)

Too cool , I like that , nice work Bacholic !


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

John Reilly said:


> Too cool , I like that , nice work Bacholic !


Thanks John and Lance.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Might try the Goldberg/Gould variations on that piece (Glenn was dad's third cousin). Good job!


----------



## Bachololic (Jan 27, 2014)

gtone said:


> Might try the Goldberg/Gould variations on that piece (Glenn was dad's third cousin). Good job!


Thanks gtone, Glenn has been a huge inspiration to me.


----------

